# Apple crossed the bridge...



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Apple was supposed to go to the vet this afternoon, but this morning she fell down the stairs and was hurt pretty bad...  ...her poor body just gave out. I'm glad that my kids had already left for school so they didn't have to see her in more pain - although this afternoon will be devastating to tell them.

My husband and I rushed her to the vet and we had to put her to rest earlier than expected. 

That was one of the hardest things I have had to go through...my husband and I were a mess...but Apple was a trooper, she feel asleep peacefully with us hugging her and telling her a hundred times that we love her...

The doctor told us to expect some head bobbing and that her tongue will stick out...and we smiled because she always slept with her extra long tongue sticking out...so to see her asleep was no different than what we've seen her do at home. That was very comforting.

We will get her ashes back along with a paw print. We have decided to plant an APPLE tree in our yard as a memorial to her...I thought that was perfect. : 

Thank you for your kind words, your support, your friendship and your love for our puppy. The vets said in all of the years they have been practicing - over 40 years combined - they have never met a dog like Apple - and they feel lucky to have cared for her. I find comfort in that.

Run free sweet Apple...you are loved and will always be missed.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sleep softly sweet Apple...you will truly be missed by many.

Caryn, (((hugs))) to you and your family.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Run free sweet Apple, and may you have the life at the Bridge that your mom and family wanted you to have here on earth.

It sounds to me that by Apple falling this morning was her way of telling you that you were making the right decision.

Hugs to you and your family, and it sounds like even the vets all loved the sweetie pie. And I hope the news to your children will go smoothly.

Crying right along with you up here in Chicago............ I've been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Rest well and play hard, little one. I'm so sorry your life was so short.

I think planting an apple tree in her memory is perfect.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Another star in the sky shining brightly over all of us. Thanks for sharing your abundant love of Apple with all of us. This is a benevolent community.


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Dear Apple, now you will get to play and be healthy like all the other pups! Tell Lacey and Patch we love them too! 

Feels silly crying for a dog I have never met...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

RIP, sweet Apple. She sounds like a very special girl.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Godspeed sweet girl. May you rest well and find peace at the bridge.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thoughts, prayers, and lots of love being sent your way.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

An apple tree... what a lovely memorial. Sending you (((HUGS))) the only way I know to in this virtual world.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Run free, little Apple...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Apple will now be running free again

Sleep softly Apple


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry, but you'll have no doubt you did the right thing. Sometimes I think that things happen in a way so we'll know we're doing right. Prayers to you, and to your kids when they get home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, your family, and to Apple.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Apple, rest well sweet girl.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

So sorry for you loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. Sleep peacefully apple.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Apple. Tears are flowing here for a most special little girl. Hugs to you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you took her in just in time. I'm glad you were able to let her go so peacefully.

Sleep soft, sweet girl. Good dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

RIP sweet baby  You were so loved in your short time here.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry, but sweet Apple is at peace. The tree is a wonderful idea. Echoing the feelings of some of the above, crying over a pup I didn't know. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You've been in my thoughts all day. I am so sorry for the fall this morning, but Apple gave you the gift of knowing you made the right decision. Big hugs to you and your kids. 

Apple is running and playing, healthy and happy now. After all the struggles this past year with her health, I hope you can picture that in your mind, and that it will bring you some peace and comfort.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The apple tree is perfect for her. This morning I lite my candle early this morning for her instead of this afternoon. Just had a feeling. My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope one day you will open your heart to another golden. 

Now she is running free without pain with all of our pups at the bridge.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I think the Apple tree sounds wonderful and what a beautiful way to honor such a special girl. Run hard, sleep soft at the bridge sweet Apple.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Apple is now with our precious pets at the Bridge.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Rest in Peace sweet Apple. (((HUGS))) to you and your family during this tough time. You did the right thing for her.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

.....so very sorry your family has to go through all the tears......


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for all of your problems with sweet Apple. It sounds like she was looking out for you at the end and keeping your from second guessing your decision.

An apple tree sounds so perfect.

I shall pray for you and your family to find peace and closure now.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm so sorry to hear about your sweet apple...an apple tree is a lovely tribute....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending ((((Hugs))) your way. An apples tree is a perfect tribute.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

As Amy said earlier, I feel a little silly crying for a dog I never met, but here I am.

Blessings to you and your family. Hoping it helps to know that others share your tears.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl. Thank You for teaching so many lessons.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Sleep tight baby Apple xxxx


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rest in peace dear Apple. 

She now is healthy running and playing at the Bridge. 

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

The apple tre is such a wonderful idea...rest peacefully and play wildly sweet little one...


I just returned from the funeral for the father of my best friend Michael yesterday and spent the rest of the day putting just a very few thoughts in an email to Michael and the rest of the time filling paper towels with tears and snot. It's time for a paper towel dispenser on my desk or I'm switching to beach towels. Here we go again...

I'm am so, so, so very sorry for your tremendous loss!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

This has been a difficult journey for your family and Apple. The tree is a lovely idea. You, Apple, and your childern are all in our thoughts today.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

An apple tree is a beautiful tribute to your girl. Sending lots of healing thoughts to you and your family during this very difficult time.

RIP Apple...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

RIP Apple. You will be dearly missed. You were deeply loved.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Apple.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. It is so hard to do this, but so much better for our beloved dogs to let their suffering end. You can be 100% positive that she will live in all of your hearts for the rests of your lives.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

_I am so sorry. She's waiting for you at the Bridge, running free and swift....


_


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, I am so terribly sorry to read this sad news. Know that Apple was cherished and you gave her a wonderful life.

It was two weeks ago today we put our Sunka down. Healing takes time, so allow yourself to grieve please. 

I LOVE the apple tree!

Many healing hugs to you.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

You, your family and Apple have been in my thoughts all day. I love the idea of the apple tree...
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Be at peace sweet Apple.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Apple


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Run free sweet puppy.....my thoughts are with you and your family tonight.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I so sorry to hear about your pup Apple..my thought and prayers are with you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's so tough to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP sweet Apple. Run free and painless and know you are loved.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed, sweet Apple. Play hard at the bridge and say hi to my girls.

Julie and Jersey

PS~ An apple tree sounds perfect.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Time does lessen the pain. You and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

I sorry for your loss


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Godspeed little Apple. I know this is so hard. Hugs and prayers for all of you. The Apple tree sounds like the perfect tribute.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Our deepest sympathies to you - I can't imagine the weight of the pain and loss you are feeling right now. Just remember, that our dogs would never want us to be sad - when we are, they do whatever they can to bring us back up. I know Apple would want to you think of the happy moments and not the sad. Take care.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You've crossed my mind several times today. I am so sorry that you lost Apple so soon. Your tree sounds like a wonderful way to pay tribute to a very special dog. Run free and play hard at the bridge, Apple.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family. Hopefully Apple was greeted by my Murphy who crossed the bridge on Monday (almost the same scenario-his body gave out, fell down the stairs,etc..) and is showing her all the great places to run and play.

Darlene


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks to all of you - your kind words and thoughts are so much appreciated.

We had the horrible responsibility today to tell our children what happened to Apple - my son, who turns 6 next week - he took it hard, but was pretty much ok within a half hour - I think it's his age - and he wasn't attached to Apple like my daughter.

Oh, my daughter who's 7 1/2...she's still crying and we told her after school around 3 p.m. today. She has several pictures she's been carrying around and cries at any given moment. I am letting her grieve in any way she needs - I am crying along with her. I can only offer support and hugs and share stories of our pup...it will be a long road.

We picked up Apple's paw print and a lock of her fur - soooo comforting. The next few days will be very hard, but every time I think about my pup I know she is running free with all of her friends that have gone before her. 

I'll post pics when we plant her tree...a little bit of her fur will be used to plant the tree so we know Apple will be a living part of her memorial. 

I wish I did not have to make this decision - and I wish so much that she was healthy and was able to live with us for a long time...it breaks my heart just thinking about her...the pain, the pleasure, the heartache and the joy. Apple made me learn more about myself this year and I will cherish her always.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Apple was a very special girl, and she touched many, many people during her too-short life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ckp said:


> Thanks to all of you - your kind words and thoughts are so much appreciated.
> 
> We had the horrible responsibility today to tell our children what happened to Apple - my son, who turns 6 next week - he took it hard, but was pretty much ok within a half hour - I think it's his age - and he wasn't attached to Apple like my daughter.
> 
> ...


 
You are such a good Mom to be so in tune to your children..... to let them grieve as their age and individual personality needs. Apple did have important lessons to share and was an important member of your family. The seeds she planted will flourish and grow as your children do..... their compassion and how they view those that are "different" has been imprinted with Apple's love. And of course she'll live on silent paws and in your heart until you meet again. Bless you for the love and devotion you shared. Hugs to you all.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You fought hard for her. She is happy and pain free now.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I know your pain and I know your grief as sadly many of us here do. It was unconditional, selfless love you offered her. I'm just so sorry! Run free, Apple!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.
RIP,Apple!.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know this is 2 days late, but I'm glad Apple's passing was peaceful and full of love.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry....I just saw this. I am so very sorry for the loss of Apple...RIP Sweet girl. I think the apple tree is a great tribute to your sweet girl Apple is running free now with all our pups waiting at the Bridge for us. xxoo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Apple*

I am so very sorry about Apple.
You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Apple.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.
Play hard at the bridge sweet girl!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful way to remember her by planting an apple tree


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Sweet Apple, planting an Apple tree will be wonderful for the children and a place to go and remember your dear golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Apple*

CKP:

AGAIN, I am so sorry about Apple.

When you described the PAW PRINT, I wondered if you go to Arbortum View Animal Hospital in Downers Grove, IL?
Ken and I had to put our male Samoyed, Snobear, to sleep on March 27th, at Arboretum View, and we chose a private cremation for him and they told us about the Paw Print.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I just saw this (I can't visit this forum very often, it just gets to me...) and am so sorry to hear about Apple.

Bless her heart RIP Sweet Girl. Have playing with our Katie girl.


----------

